# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Buzzword for managers

## Be happy Keep smiling

Buzzwords for Managers 

COLUMN I            
---------------- 
0. integrated             
1. heuristic               
2. systematized       
3. parallel                
4. functional 
5.responsive          
6. optional                
7. synchronized      
8. compatible            
9. futuristic       

Column II

0)management
1)organisational
2)monitored
3)reciprocal
4)digital
5)logistical
6)transitional
7)incremental
8)third-generation
9)contingency


Column III

1)flexibility
2)capability
3)mobility
4)programming
5)scenarios
6)timephase
7)projection
8)hardware
9)options      

The procedure is simple. Think of any three-digit number, and then select the corresponding buzzword from each column. 

For instance, number 257 produces "systematized logistical projection," a phrase that can be dropped into virtually any report with a sincere ring of decisive, knowledgeable authority. No one will have the remotest idea of what you're talking about, but the important thing is that THEY ARE NOT ABOUT TO ADMIT IT!   :wink: 

 :bg:  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

that's damn good  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

:whistle; ,............................. :duno;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> :whistle; ,............................. :duno;


kya hua waffa ji ?   :Big Grin:

----------

